# Kindle 4 reader query?



## Abbica (29 Sep 2011)

Hi, A bit confused about this new Kindle Fire Tablet, the latest new version release for this year. I have never got one before and I'm a bit confused. I can preorder but it says it costs $199. This seems cheap for what you get? It doesn't seem to have a gig preference on amazon either? Just says order it now. If I did put an order in for this, do I need to buy anything else to set it up or do I just need to get the wifi + 3G tablet and leave it at that? Sorry, last question for now!! If I buy it from Amazon.com as it doesn't seem to be available form .co.uk, will this work in Ireland no problems?


----------



## TarfHead (29 Sep 2011)

I would wait for a week, or more, 'til more information is available.

The Kindle Fire is an android tablet, so offers more than just an e-book reader. All that is known about this device is the PR guff spewed out yesterday. Wait 'til some independent reviews have been published.

The whole tablet market is getting more crowded, so you may wish to look at other products from other manufacturers.

The previous versions of the Kindle have not been available in this country from the UK website. We have one at home bought from the US and have had no issue with it. We charge it off USB, so have not needed to get an adapter for the mains charger.


----------



## Jo1708 (29 Sep 2011)

My boyfriend bought me the Kindle 3 a couple of months ago. He had to buy it from the American website and the only difference in the price was the addition of import tax.

I use my iPhone plug to charge it, and have had no problems with voltage or whatever.

I can't comment on how the Kindle Fire is going to work with internet, but I know if you buy the Kindle WiFi plus 3G, your internet is a one-off cost build into the price of the device, and you can access the internet anywhere at no additional cost. I only have the WiFi version, so can't comment on coverage for the 3G version.


----------



## Slim (29 Sep 2011)

Jo1708 said:


> My boyfriend bought me the Kindle 3 a couple of months ago. He had to buy it from the American website and the only difference in the price was the addition of import tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jo1708 (29 Sep 2011)

I've just checked and the $114 Kindle had an additional $28.35 import fees and then €20.98 postage, so the full cost was €163


----------



## Abbica (30 Sep 2011)

Many thanks for your replies. I initially only wanted the reader as the amount of books I have at home is beyond a joke at this stage (commute 3hrs a day) but then I saw the fire tablet with movies and all that jazz and it looks brilliant as an added bonus. I really do just want a reader so i think this fits the bill, no doubt as soon as I do purchase it, another more amazing thing will come along, but I am ok with that, I have made my peace.  

I think I will take your advice and wait a week for a bit more detail on the product as there doesn't seem to be much but thanks about the .com info. At least it works here. Forgot about the postage/import fees. Darn, there goes the bargain!


----------



## Slim (30 Sep 2011)

Jo1708 said:


> I've just checked and the $114 Kindle had an additional $28.35 import fees and then €20.98 postage, so the full cost was €163


 
Thanks for that.


----------



## hastalavista (30 Sep 2011)

proceed with caution here as most of the Amo site content to go with this new toy  is not licensed in Europe yet


----------



## Latrade (30 Sep 2011)

If you're just after an ebook reader then hold off on the Fire. Amazon announced new Kindles along side the Fire, but this should mean the current versions drop in price. 

Also think about whether you want a Kindle or one of the other options. You'd only be able to buy books from amazon whereas ebooks in other formats are becoming more popular from independent retailers and publishers. 

I'm still sceptical about the Fire too. It's basically the same as the poor Playbook, but the special Android OS might elevate it. My major concern in that it's already strongly rumoured there's a better fire on the way and that this was rushed together to get something on the market in time for christmas. And, though not major concern, it was developed by a completely separate team to the Kindle team.


----------



## Abbica (30 Sep 2011)

Hmm, heard that viscious rumour too about it being rushed togehter and a better version supposedly coming out next year. What to do, I want it now, can't wait a year/summer. I suppose the reader for now looks good. I will think about it in a weeks time and revert with acquired knowledge on this, sort of! Thanks.


----------



## Abbica (3 Oct 2011)

Hi, just writing in to say I am going to get the Kindle Fire as I have read up on the reviews and from what I have read, it isn't a bad device, it is just more basic than the ipad. It really can only be used to run 'some' apps, so it is not as versatile at other platforms but it has the web, songs, movies etc. Basically an entertainment media tool. It is quite simple and all apps purchased go through Amazon's own store which is obviously more limited but still loads to choose from. I want it mostly for reading, then bonus is web, email and download the odd movie/song and for this purpose, it is ideal for me, but if you want more, get something else. It is a real bargain though for what your getting, I think. good memory and you can buy that new cloudy memory library thingy so you can store loads on it to keep your memory free, this is a new feature supposedly.


----------



## 44brendan (3 Oct 2011)

Was planning to put a Kindle on my Christmas list. This advanced version has me interested but it's hard to know whether it is effectively a "yellow pack" IPad or whether the enhanced features are worth the upgrade. If you do get one is there any chance that you would let us know how it works out?


----------



## dereko1969 (3 Oct 2011)

Abbica said:


> Hi, just writing in to say I am going to get the Kindle Fire as I have read up on the reviews and from what I have read, it isn't a bad device, it is just more basic than the ipad. It really can only be used to run 'some' apps, so it is not as versatile at other platforms but it has the web, songs, movies etc. Basically an entertainment media tool. It is quite simple and all apps purchased go through Amazon's own store which is obviously more limited but still loads to choose from. I want it mostly for reading, then bonus is web, email and download the odd movie/song and for this purpose, it is ideal for me, but if you want more, get something else. It is a real bargain though for what your getting, I think. good memory and *you can buy that new cloudy memory library thingy so you can store loads on it to keep your memory free*, this is a new feature supposedly.


 
the cloudy memory thingy is only planned to be available in the US for the next good while, it's a great idea but not for Europe yet.

the good memory doesn't stack up as it's only 8gb and has no SD slot.

If I were you I'd get either a "normal" kindle or other e-book reader or wait until it's properly available in Europe.


----------



## 44brendan (3 Oct 2011)

Yes. My son gave me the same advice. I also believe that it loses the main advantage of the original Kindle in that the screen on the Fire is not suitable for outdoor use.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Oct 2011)

I looked at the Fire as well  but have decided to go for an ordinary kindle.

I have a netbook that will cover my other requirements when I'm on the move.

Only one question ... 3G or not 3G? I'm thinking not but would be interested to hear what people think.


----------



## cormster1 (3 Oct 2011)

I got the Kindle with 3 G during the summer.  I love it.  Had previously had Sony e-reader which never grabbed me, it was such a palaver to hook up to PC to buy books etc.  With 3G if I am in work and we are talking about a book, I can buy straightaway with a few clicks on the device, nothing further needed!  So far the coverage is good, I have bought books while on beaches in the west as well as on a train with no issue whatsoever,

The kindle e-ink is so easy on the eye, this is one thing it will have over the new Fire which will have a normal screen which will make long intervals of reading tiring.


----------



## putsch (3 Oct 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I looked at the Fire as well  but have decided to go for an ordinary kindle.
> 
> I have a netbook that will cover my other requirements when I'm on the move.
> 
> Only one question ... 3G or not 3G? I'm thinking not but would be interested to hear what people think.




Definitely 3g. Its amazing to be able to download whenever and wherever = as  previous poster says I have done it on the beach, at a lecture when a different shakespeare play was being referred to (and for free). When you have 3g you have wireless too so no contest.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Oct 2011)

Thanks for that *cormster1* and *putsch*!

I'm sold on 3G!


----------



## Abbica (5 Oct 2011)

Ok, I submit, I will get the reader only and wait for it to be properly available in europe. 8gb is not enough with no memory storage or anything like that. Going to get 3g also, as want it for holidays and train mostly. Couldn't be limited to just downloading from one location.


----------



## Latrade (5 Oct 2011)

Abbica said:


> Ok, I submit, I will get the reader only and wait for it to be properly available in europe. 8gb is not enough with no memory storage or anything like that. Going to get 3g also, as want it for holidays and train mostly. Couldn't be limited to just downloading from one location.


 
I'll be honest and the more I look into the Fire, the less convinced I am about it.

From what I can see marketing this as a tablet might be a bit of a push. It's essentially a vending machine for Amazon's services. That's great if you use Amazon a lot, but given that many of these services are not available in Ireland yet, you're still getting a fancy e-book reader that isn't as useable as the standard Kindles.

While it's running on Android, it's Amazon's own developed Android. That's going to be great for its internet services (though I must say, there are privacy issues with this that would have people up in arms if it were Google), but I can't see there being much if any support for Android apps other than Amazon's. 

The last concern is a bit of a long winded one, but it's the price. It's too cheap. Amazon must be selling this at a loss, which is fine. So I suspect that they're either hoping to make up that loss with purchases through the Fire. The problem is that the iPad and Iphone show that the app store and itunes, while hugely successful, just about break even each year. Apple's profits come from the sales of the machines.

Xboxes and Playstations are sold at a loss to start and then the companies make money back through Games and peripherals to start. But all games machines are 10 year products, so within a few years they have mastered the manufacturing and eventually can do it cheaper thereby making a profit on the machines. Microsoft is only just starting to make a profit on the xbox.

The problem for Amazon is that Apple and others will bring out new, better, tablets at least every 18 months. If Amazon are hoping the Fire (a rushed product as it is) is going to be on the market for a few years to start making a profit, it'll be outdated very quickly. 

It looks nice, but I think it really should be seen as a vending machine for buying from Amazon. If that's how you shop and you use kindle, then I don't see why this won't be a good buy. If you're after just an ereader, then I'd say just go for the kindle. If you're after a tablet, I'd say go for one of the others.


----------



## TarfHead (5 Oct 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Thanks for that *cormster1* and *putsch*!
> 
> I'm sold on 3G!


 
Notwithstanding the opinions of cormster1 and putsch, I cannot see the advantage of 3G on a Kindle when you've access to wifi  ? I know what book I'm reading now and have a fair idea of what one I'll read next. When I get near the end of the current one, I'll line up the next one. I won't start to think about it as I finish the last page of the current and start to get anxious cos I've no book to start reading straight away.

It's a 'nice-to-have', but there are surely better uses for your money ?

Back on message, I see PC World are now selling the Kindle in-store, so we are not limited to buying online vis the USA.


----------



## TarfHead (5 Oct 2011)

Latrade said:


> While it's running on Android, it's Amazon's own developed Android.


 
That's a good, and relevant, point. The version of android, that is the basis for the OS on the Fire, is already behind the latest version and, based on what I've read, will not be updateable/upgradeable. So while android will continue to improve as an OS choice, the Fire will remain as-is.


----------



## Latrade (5 Oct 2011)

TarfHead said:


> That's a good, and relevant, point. The version of android, that is the basis for the OS on the Fire, is already behind the latest version and, based on what I've read, will not be updateable/upgradeable. So while android will continue to improve as an OS choice, the Fire will remain as-is.


 
It was and is telling how many times during the launch they mentioned Android: zero.

I don't see that as a big issue though, they're clear this is an Amazon version and it's pretty different under the hood, modified for what Amazon wants. But it needs to be clear this isn't an "android" device and it won't be an Android Marketplace device either.  It's a stand alone Amazon services device.


----------



## Abbica (5 Oct 2011)

Thanks for that input, very interesting information Latrade. And also Tarfhead, the note on it selling in PC World which is great and the state the obvious on 3G. No need to get it. 

After all that information I understand the device totally now and it is not what I originally thought it was behind all the fluff advertising. Patience is a virtue and thus, in the interim, the reader only. Thanks


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Oct 2011)

I tried to order the following:


 Kindle Touch 3G, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" E Ink Display is not currently available to ship to the selected non-US address. To shop for Kindles available to ship to you, please visit the non-US Kindle product page.


 Kindle Touch Lighted Leather Cover, Black cannot be shipped to the selected address.
 
but wasn't allowed.

It redirected me to this product:

Kindle, Wi-Fi, 6" E Ink Display - for international shipment

which is not what I want.



 What precise one did people order from the US? and
 Are we precluded from pre-ordering any Kindle 4 product because we live outside the US? (Note - I haven't tried pre-ordering the Kindle Fire - it wasn't what I wanted - I might go through the motions of ordering it to see what will happens) - *Edit:* I tried to order it and I wasn't allowed buy it because of my non-US address


----------



## Abbica (7 Oct 2011)

Hi Paddy, I found myself in the same predicament when I tried to order the Kindle touch, not available yet for us. Emailed amazon and they said only .com can post to us so that was co.uk out of the question but it isn't available in the uk yet so it was irrelevant. They said"
_Currently, we do not have any information about Kindle Touch launch and availability on the Amazon.co.uk website, so unfortunately I have no further information available at this time. _
_Kindle Touch is currently only available from Amazon.com to U.S. residents. We hope to make new Kindles available to more locations in the future." _
Only get the older version for now, no touch available. As I say, patience, unfortunately!


----------



## selfbuild (25 Nov 2011)

Hi all
Thanks to theses posts I have decided against the fire and to go for the reader with WiFi & 3G
My only other question is whether to go for a touch screen or a keyboard – any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## TarfHead (25 Nov 2011)

selfbuild said:


> Hi all
> Thanks to theses posts I have decided against the fire and to go for the reader with WiFi & 3G.  My only other question is whether to go for a touch screen or a keyboard – any thoughts?
> Thanks


 
The principal advantage of the keyboard is for making notes, e.g. annotations.


----------



## BillK (25 Nov 2011)

How can you search for an author or specific book without a keyboard?

My Kindle does have one and I use for looking for books by specific authors.


----------



## selfbuild (26 Nov 2011)

Tried ordering the kindle touch with wifi + 3G today from amazon.com, but they won't deliver to an Irish address!!! I wanted the one with 3G so I could download books when not in wifi areas or when on holidays ~ but I think I will have to wait a few months beofre it is available in Ireland!


----------

